
A good deep learning diagram is worth a thousand equations - stared
https://medium.com/inbrowserai/simple-diagrams-of-convoluted-neural-networks-39c097d2925b
======
stared
Author here. My main motivation to write this post about neural network
architecture visualization was to:

\- show that drawing diagrams can be a fruitful language for communicating
mathematical operations

\- rant at the current baseline

\- show inspiring examples

\- encourage to create a new one tool for creating neural network diagrams

If you know any particularly good (or bad!) visualizations, I encourage you to
share it here!

Also, if you have a clear vision for an automatic tool for creating
publication-ready diagrams, I am share it with us (can be "TensorBoard +
..."). That is - what is important to you that is missing in the existing
tools?

